# HPA vs EFI University



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

pic for clicks

SO I wasn't really sure where to post this. A search showed this was probably the best spot. Anyone here attended any of the EFI University or HPA courses? Seems most the people in my area are fairly limited on what they want to work on. I have now have 2 EFI systems I want to use, and would almost feel better about doing it myself , than jump through some other guys personal hurdles. Looking into both courses, I see one you obviously take online..and the other you are more hands on..but limited to when and where. I dont see any courses in my area anytime soon, and got all winter to do something.

SO has anyone attended either or both? And, IF you have, could you share your experience?

Thanks in advance eace:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The HPA ones aren't as good but lots of free info if you sign up. The efi u ones I took a long time ago were good, and I am sure they have upped it. 

The Amp Efi clinic is ms3 pro focused but a very good hands on course.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The HPA ones aren't as good but lots of free info if you sign up. The efi u ones I took a long time ago were good, and I am sure they have upped it. 

The Amp Efi clinic is ms3 pro focused but a very good hands on course.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The HPA ones aren't as good but lots of free info if you sign up. The efi u ones I took a long time ago were good, and I am sure they have upped it. 

The Amp Efi clinic is ms3 pro focused but a very good hands on course.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Cant find many that have attended past EFI 101. Still kinda on the fence as to what is better


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have learned the most from tuning hundreds of cars for all kinds of racing and all kinds of setups on multiple systems. Probably not the way most people want to learn though!


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have learned the most from tuning hundreds of cars for all kinds of racing and all kinds of setups on multiple systems. Probably not the way most people want to learn though!


Yeah experience is where it is at. Just dont want to get my capabilities mixed with my intentions, and feel like learning the fundamentals is a good start.


----------



## VWRally (Oct 7, 2016)

EFI university is the standard for tuning education, they were the first and have successfully trained thousands of tuners throughout the country. I have been on their forums for years and the information is awesome. I personally haven't gotten the chance to take their courses, but I wouldn't hesitate for a second given the chance.

I doubt you could go wrong either way, I follow HPA on instagram and they post a ton of great info, and their courses are available online so that may be easier than trying to get an efi 101 course near you. The nice thing with the efi 101 is its hands on, and they next course you tune a car yourself on the dyno, so it really is the best way IMO


----------

